
Adobe Flash/Flex. Plague of the Web. - nickb
http://kontsevoy.blogspot.com/2007/11/on-flash-and-new-technologies.html
======
kajecounterhack
Some of the things you said I could not agree more with. After the countless
time spend trolling around YC, Slashdot, Engaget, Gizmodo, Techcrunch,
programming, all that jazz...the knowledge that gets picked up becomes
obsolete in a small amount of time and well, staying entirely on top of things
all the time can really be more trouble than its worth, especially if you're a
student who needs sleep, or if you don't stay on top of classes and work.

------
alaskamiller
It's either Flash or hacked together Ajax.

Or Microsoft is perfectly happy to sell you on Silverlight.

